

Bass Diffusion Model - rweba
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bass_diffusion_model

======
rweba
I found this interesting because it's something I hadn't heard of before a few
months ago but it's apparently quite famous and important.

It also seems relevant to the usual HN topics of how new products get adopted
into the marketplace, effective marketing, technology changes etc.

